# hmmmm *shrug*



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Now im not sure what im looking for, im just looking for suggestions really 

I have a large jenny cage that i was going to use for rats, i got the rats
but unfortunatly things changed at home, and i coudlnt look after myself let alone rats.... so unfrotuantly they had to go back to the breeder....

Im now feeling alot better better in my self, and im ready for a new pet, i may be goign back to rats im not sure yet...

Im after somethign that coudl live in this cage...(maybe only rats can i dont know?)

Something that will like attention, and will give me attention  i want a pet that can be petted rather than say a mouse, or a reptile etc..

Somethign thats friendly, not agressive and likes human contact..

etc

Is there anything other than a rat?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Tbh gina would be more suitable for rats than anything else really 

most exotic mam's you would have problems with bar spacing and the chewing through the plastic


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Tbh gina would be more suitable for rats than anything else really
> 
> most exotic mam's you would have problems with bar spacing and the chewing through the plastic



well bar spacing is tiny, btu yea i didnt think about the plastic


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

there could be someone else pop up with an idea 

but with most animals im thinking about they would chew out 

you wouldnt even keep degus in that for long because of the plastic base


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> there could be someone else pop up with an idea
> 
> but with most animals im thinking about they would chew out
> 
> you wouldnt even keep degus in that for long because of the plastic base


yea

hmmmm


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmmm i wonder if that size cage would be okies for a chin............

i dont really know the size requirements for them 

but a chin could be an option if the cage is big enough


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Hmmm i wonder if that size cage would be okies for a chin............
> 
> i dont really know the size requirements for them
> 
> but a chin could be an option if the cage is big enough



the cage is pretty hugeeeeeeee
i dooo liek chins!! i ALWAYS wanted one as a kid lol!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

found this just did a quick google lol

Chinchilla Housing


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

a baby lol. I got 1 here u can have :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> a baby lol. I got 1 here u can have :whistling2:


what accessories does the baby come with? as she will need to know what she needs to buy in that dosnt come with him :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> what accessories does the baby come with? as she will need to know what she needs to buy in that dosnt come with him :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


Everything plus a caresheet with added baby snot.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Everything plus a caresheet with added baby snot.


whats the price for everything?:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> whats the price for everything?:lol2:


£10 rehoming fee to stop freebee hunters. 5* home only.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> £10 rehoming fee to stop freebee hunters. 5* home only.


 
what a bargin :2thumb:


gina get in there before anyone else does :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

selina20 said:


> £10 rehoming fee to stop freebee hunters. 5* home only.


well i dont think i can personally have children..
so ill go with the £10 rehoming feee 

pleaseeeee


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

so is that a deal?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i think its a fantastic deal:2thumb::lol2:

though you may need to upgrade cage and give more free roaming time as he grows :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i think its a fantastic deal:2thumb::lol2:
> 
> though you may need to upgrade cage and give more free roaming time as he grows :lol2:


Not forgetting they can be litter trained and walked on a lead.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Not forgetting they can be litter trained and walked on a lead.


 
yups and when they get older look after themselves sort of LOL


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

It's gotta be rats! They rush to the bars every time you walk in the room, they love cuddles and fuss, they love chasing your hand and playing games, you can make loads of interesting toys for them and they're just generally super smart and super cute. Can you tell I'm a little bit biased :blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yups and when they get older look after themselves sort of LOL


Hes a boy so i doubt it lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Hes a boy so i doubt it lol


 
Ah now yes, you definately have a point there :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol so so far the options are

- a rat
or
- a child... lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol so so far the options are
> 
> - a rat
> or
> - a child... lol


 
did you have a look at that chinchilla housing link i posted up hun ?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> did you have a look at that chinchilla housing link i posted up hun ?


yea 6 foot cage is best... lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> yea 6 foot cage is best... lol


 
wow is that the min for 1 chin :gasp:

i dont even think the chin cages at pets at home are that big are they?


----------



## LadySpikes (Jul 12, 2009)

Chins aren't very cuddly either ..more of a watch and play with pet. 

I'd say rat  Or sell the cage and put the money towards a cage that is better suited to another type of pet.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> wow is that the min for 1 chin :gasp:
> 
> i dont even think the chin cages at pets at home are that big are they?





LadySpikes said:


> Chins aren't very cuddly either ..more of a watch and play with pet.
> 
> I'd say rat  Or sell the cage and put the money towards a cage that is better suited to another type of pet.



i may just do that, sell it that is.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i may just do that, sell it that is.


 
yeah then you can chose whats gonna be best for a pet you would like to keep


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeah then you can chose whats gonna be best for a pet you would like to keep


yea


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I was going to say Chinchillas aren't exactly cuddly pets, very rewarding in their own way though but you said you wanted something that you could interact with a lot and not many Chinchillas are like this in my experience.

Rats are very good because not only are they entertaining but they will interact with you as much as you want, and if you get them from a breeder they will be tame & confident from the get go. Females are known for being slightly more hectic and lively and bucks more sleepy and lazy, but that is a generalization. 

A freddy cage has 1cm bar spacing and can be made suitable for a largish colony of mice, although you said you weren't interested in them! You can also make it suitable for a Syrian if you wanted a hamster and from a good breeder they can be very tame and friendly, moreso than most people give them credit for because generally everyone gets them from the pet shop and yes, they tend to be biters lol.

I can't really think of much else, as said you could sell the cage and put it towards another animal home? Is there anything that has caught your eye and you would like to have? Degus I would compare to Chinchillas in nature but just more Diurnal. Still they'd rather be running around exploring than being handled.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mattm said:


> I was going to say Chinchillas aren't exactly cuddly pets, very rewarding in their own way though but you said you wanted something that you could interact with a lot and not many Chinchillas are like this in my experience.
> 
> Rats are very good because not only are they entertaining but they will interact with you as much as you want, and if you get them from a breeder they will be tame & confident from the get go. Females are known for being slightly more hectic and lively and bucks more sleepy and lazy, but that is a generalization.
> 
> ...


i was actually thinkign of moving my old breeder mice in there and keep them inside as pets, but then i had the issue of... is they get ill or anythign i woudlnt be able to catch them,, lol


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

I personally would sell the jenny and use the money to get a more accessible and easy to clean/ less likely to rust cage and more rats : victory:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Jenny cages cannot be used for chinchillas because of the plastic base. The plastic can kill them if ingested. An all metal cage is needed to keep chins & degu in, they chew their way out of anything else.

Jenny cage is a fab cage for rats, and they are certainly very interactive with humans. If your looking for a friendly pet to go in that cage I think rat is the answer.

Or as others suggested sell the cage and buy a cage more suitable for the type of animal you want.

I think chipmunks could live in a jenny but i'm not sure how much space they need. It might be too small. Its not big enough for sugar gliders either x


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

don't chins have to be kept in pairs?


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

A jenny definitely isn't big enough for degus (plus they'd chew out of it) and I'm pretty sure it isn't anywhere near big enough for chipmunks...... RATS I TELLS YA!!! They're simply the best pet EVER!! I'm so in love with my girls, they're just so friendly and fun, I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe
ages agp i looke dat sugar gliders i know they cant be kept in this cage buti may think about them..


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't no how big cage is but maybe richardsons ground squirrels or a Gambian pouched rat, or u could have lemmings in there me thinks but not sure. Gliders are quality I used to keep them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> I don't no how big cage is but maybe richardsons ground squirrels or a Gambian pouched rat, or u could have lemmings in there me thinks but not sure. Gliders are quality I used to keep them


 
the cage isnt big enough for any of the animals mentioned apart from lemmings.............but lemmings would escape through the bars or chew out through the plastic


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok didn't see measurements,


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Ok didn't see measurements,


 
tis okies lol will let you off :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I haven't done a whole lot of reading on them, but what about short tailed opossums? Don't know if the cage would be suitable or not, but I have heard some people in the US keep them in hamster cages.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> I haven't done a whole lot of reading on them, but what about short tailed opossums? Don't know if the cage would be suitable or not, but I have heard some people in the US keep them in hamster cages.


 
I wouldnt keep one in a cage tbh again you have the risk of them chewing out the bottom of the plastic and i think the rat cage bar spacing would be too wide and they would escape the bars 

tbh with most the exotic rodents they are best kept in glass tanks 

just what i know from experience and from what others have said


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sugar glider?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> sugar glider?


 
gliders need to be kept in pairs hun 

marie glidergirl is the best for info on them and jen amalthea too hun


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> gliders need to be kept in pairs hun
> 
> marie glidergirl is the best for info on them and jen amalthea too hun



can they go in that sorta tank or is taller better?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

taller is better for them hun even though they are small they need alot of space


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> taller is better for them hun even though they are small they need alot of space


thoguht so


----------



## s.jones (Mar 2, 2010)

how obout a short tailed opposum


----------

